# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder



## Anglerboard-Team (3. September 2007)

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) Und zwar hier im entsprechenden Thread ein selbst geschossenes Foto einstellen, auf dem irgendein Gerät oder Zubehör der oben genannten Marken von Pure Fishing zu sehen ist. 

Wie immer alles natürlich unter Ausschluß des Rechtsweges! 


*Der Gewinn für September​*(je einmal für neuangemeldete und "Alt" Member)
* Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition*​

(Gibt nur 2000 Stück!! Sonderauflage, UVP: 119€ ...)



> *60 Jahre Mitchell 300er Serie!​*
> Mitchell feiert das 60. Jubiläum der 300er Rollenserie, von der weltweit
> über 25 Millionen Exemplare verkauft wurden. Dazu bietet Mitchell eine limitierte Edition der neuesten Serie an:
> Die 300XGe (Gold) mit Jubiläumsgravur in einer exklusiven Geschenkdose,
> ...

















*Und ab hier könnt Ihr jetzt Eure Fotos einstellen!!*​


----------



## Stefan6 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

#hMitchell Avocet AV-SW4000


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Da seid Ihr ja richtig schnell, wenns was zum "abgreifen" gibt)))


----------



## Bellyboater (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Mitchell TI2009


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Einmal meine Berkley Spinnrute.


----------



## Captainsparky (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Und meine ABU Garcia Cardinal 503FR :m


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Mitchell Avocet S mit Berkley Fireline


----------



## fkpfkp (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Gestalkter Karpfen mit Abu Cardinal.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Abu C3 (rechts im Bild)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Abu C3 (rechts im Bild)


 
oder hier etwas besser zu sehen....


----------



## woernser1965 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Mitchell Jessica 700 Bolorute :m


----------



## Pfandpirat (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Silberkarpfen (88cm) mit Mitchell Avocet G2000.


----------



## kulti007 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Barsch mit ABU Wobbler #6


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hi,

meine Abu Revo STX-L.... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=55110&d=1168799057


----------



## YuryR. (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

und hier der vergleich 7strand und flexonit


----------



## niklas93 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

[edit by Thomas9904: Nur eigene Fotos, und sowieso immer copyright beachten!]


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



niklas93 schrieb:


> x11_49995



schön haste das vonner abu page genommen. aber hier gehts um eigene fotos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

uns bennie weiß es mal wieder am besten......ohne worte.....


----------



## mullet64 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Und hier meine Abu-Abassadeur-BG7001HS-LH


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

...moment


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> uns bennie weiß es mal wieder am besten......ohne worte.....



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. im übrigen eine copywright verletzung, wurden genügend leute schon für ermahnt #d


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

So
zwei Abu´s und ein oder zwei Berkley Rutenhalter...


----------



## Lachsy (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Abu Ambassadeur

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/161/p1030097ri3.jpg


----------



## DozeyDragoN (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Und noch eine Revo! An selbstgebauter Jerkrute angeschraubt ...

Grüße, DD


----------



## crocodile (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hi zusammen,

da habe ich doch noch ein Foto unserer diesjährigen Schwedentour... Grosshechttackle mit Abu Garcia Multirolle...

Petri!


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

...und weils was für Nüsse gibt, gleich noch eins...
Anhang anzeigen 67291


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Petri Kapitän!


----------



## crocodile (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

und noch eins aus Deutschland... wieder mein bestes Stück von Abu Garcia!


----------



## wolf4u (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hallo,
auf dem Bild ist neben der schönen Schleie die fast unsichtbare "Berkley Fireline Crystal 0.12" zu sehen.


----------



## HD1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da seid Ihr ja richtig schnell, wenns was zum "abgreifen" gibt)))


 
find ich auch das is doch reine schleichwerbung


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



HD1983 schrieb:


> find ich auch das is doch reine schleichwerbung


 
Das Anglerboard wird unter anderem durch Werbung bezahlt.
Somit kannst du hier kostenlos lesen und Beiträge schreiben


----------



## Herr (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Berkley Cherrywood Heavyfeeder 4,5m 100-250g WG beim Klodeckelfischen am Rothsee und in voller Länge am Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal bei Sulzkirchen (linke Rute auf dem Pod). Trotzdem sie echt bretthart ist, kann man sie für jedes Gewässer durch die unterschiedlichsten Spitzen nutzen.


----------



## Stivo (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

HI das ist meine Mitchel 308X Pro sie ist ein etwas älteres Model, das soweit ich weiß nicht mehr auf dem Markt ist, dennoch ist sie die beste Rolle die ich Besitze. Sie ist mit der Fireline von Berkley bespuhlt.


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Nee, richtige Werbung!


----------



## Lachsy (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

ein oldtimer, keine neuauflage

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/6678/p1290049hr0.jpg


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Oh! schon gut!
Ich war zu lahm...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier ein Foto von meiner ersten Angelrolle.:l 
Eine ABU444, leider Reperaturbedürftig und das Foto ist sicher nicht so schön wie manch anderes hier. Dafür steht auf der Rollen noch "Product of Sweden"


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Berkley Signa Salmon + Shimano Technium MGS


----------



## Rotauge (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



Hooked schrieb:


> Nee, richtige Werbung!



Ja, ja, so ist es. Aber gekonnt ist gekonnt. |bigeyes


----------



## StörPetri (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Mitchell Riptide 8000

Bald geht es wieder los zum Brandungsangeln.......


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

??? Was denn ???


----------



## Doc Plato (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*








Beim testen der neuen Matchrute dieses Jahr mit Mitchellrolle
(Hatte übrigens damals als Dotz beim Casting eine Mitchellrolle!)







Beim feedern am Rhein mit Abu Rolle und Crystal :l


----------



## Henryhst (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*






Auf ABU hilo


----------



## HsPray (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Moin

Hatte ich mal gemacht als fun.Is zwar nich besonders toll bin aber ja auch kein Grafiker:

MFG

Thomas 

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/3872/abujq1.jpg


----------



## fiskes (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Feedern am Rhein mit Cherrywood


----------



## Pescador (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

So, hier etwas aus meinen ABU- und 7Strand Beständen.







Bisschen unscharf, aber um die scharfe Rolle zu gewinnen müsste es reichen. Freu`mich schon...


----------



## mock86 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier ein leider untermaßiger Hecht an an einer leider nicht sichtbaren Abu Ascent AS1R Rolle. Leider nicht meine Cam gewesen. Foto schießen und schicken lassen...


----------



## Autoprinz25 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Mein kleiner Brassen...geräuchert auch sehr lecker....lol


----------



## Windmaster (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Abu Cardinal 501 FD....


----------



## Elsuvado (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine rolle ist auch dabei


----------



## fkpfkp (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

*offtopic*
Hat Pure Fishing jetzt auch Schöller im Programm :q?
*/offtopic*


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine ABU-Multi beim Schleppen auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Baliduck (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Guten Tag allerseits

Meine Abu Garcia ambassadeur BG 10000


----------



## Sandman (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

:vik:Meine Mitchell 308x, Preis - Leistung, sehr gut!#6
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/6229/mitchell308xqq3.jpg


----------



## Hackersepp (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/7172/bild0065xa4.jpg

Hier ist meine Wathose von Fenwick #h
http://[URL=http://img525.*ih.us/my...us/img525/7172/bild0065xa4.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## halbeportion (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

#h hi

meine Mitchell Match 50er und meine Mitchell EM 403 mit der guaden Berkley Fireline Crystal #6

im Einsatz |bigeyes

in der Stallau bei Bad Tölz


----------



## jahn (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

#6Sohnemann und (leichtere) Combo:
Mitchell Tempest Spinning, Avocet SW 4000 und 12er Spiderwire ... gutes Gespann das ...

und selbst mit Mitchell Ideal 4000 ...
... stabiles Röllchen das ... (hab ich noch in 2000 ...)

:vik: ... unsere ersten Hechte überhaupt - Team Bodden-Angeln sei Dank ...


----------



## Ag3nt (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Soll eine Cardinal 3 Bronco von Abu Garcia sein 
Meine einzigste und dann noch kaputt  naja das hintere dings ist kaputt. Rollen kann man noch


----------



## Waagemann (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier ein Beifang beim Aalangeln...mit der monofielen 30er Stren!

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/1899/pict1426he0.jpg

Und noch ein schöner Barsch, den ich mit der 
Berkley Cheerrywood 2,70m 28g WG gefangen habe!

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7339/pict2057ht5.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## Fiefie (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier ist eine meiner 2 *Prachtstücke* *
DIE Mitchel Ti 20 30*
die ich nicht mehr missen will.  #6


----------



## Lorenz (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*




Abu Garcia Kappe |supergri

Waller 2,11m aus Italien (Jugendwelscamp '07)




Forelle aus Österreich
Gefangen auf Berkley Frenzy Firestickminnow,Fireline Crystal und Skeletor...


----------



## PonyAC (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Wenn ihr gaaaaanz genau hinschaut:

Meine Fenwick Iroin Feather Aftma #5 unter voller Belastung... die schönste und schnellst Fliegenrute der Welt!:vik:

Danke!!!!


----------



## levrek67 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

es ist bewiesen das Fische doch denken können|bigeyes


----------



## Holgi4a (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

hi 
Berkley Power Craw


viel spaß beim anschauen.
Gruß holgi


----------



## bennie (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

hab gerade noch ein schöneres foto meiner mitchell avocet (mit fireline, ohja) wiedergefunden


----------



## kulti007 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



PonyAC schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gaaaaanz genau hinschaut:
> 
> Meine Fenwick Iroin Feather Aftma #5 unter voller Belastung... die schönste und schnellst Fliegenrute der Welt!:vik:
> 
> ...



geiles foto #6


----------



## aimless (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

hier ein mein kleiner barsch und meine abu rolle mit 15 fireline


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Na gut: Mein erster Schwedenhecht - und eine Mitchell Avocet SW400...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

...ein Hecht und eine Mitchell 300x... (das Spool Concept System finde ich übrigens immer noch gut - warum haben die neuen 300er das nicht mehr?)...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

...und eine 43er Bachforelle nebst Mitchell Outrigger.


----------



## Ines (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Im Hafen von Schleimünde - an der Brandungsrute die Mitchell-Rolle:


----------



## acker_666 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier meine ABU cardinal 503 mit ein wenig Einblick 
in ihr Getriebe






und meine Spiderwire - Fabrik.


----------



## xxheikoxx (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Lieblingsrutte eine Abu Garcia conolon 800 
Atlantic 880-2M 8´-244cm Medium Action 40g wurfgewicht
Einfach top zu leichten Pilken in der Ostsee und zu Köhlerangeln im Norwegen einfach ein traum. Genauso zu Forellen, Zander und Hecht angeln.
Sie ist bis jetzt mit Fischen bis 9Kg super Fertig geworden..:l


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Abu C66


----------



## Policeman (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Abu Garcia Rute rechts neben dem Dorsch und mir vor Fehmarn


----------



## Lump (5. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine alte ABU garcia ambassadeur 6900-C3


----------



## Beifänger (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Die Berkley Skeletor Series One im Einsatz an der Küste.


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Der hat noch nie was von Pure Fishinge gehabt !!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Na und, wir hatten ja auch noch nie einen Fischlifänger...:m:m


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Das ändern wir aber !!!!!!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: Moin Jungs/Mädels.......|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Unser Erbauer unsers Haus würde euch gerne kennen lernen !!!!:m:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

So nun will ich aber auch mitmachen. Hier ist mal meine Abu 10000C
Meine Lieblingsrolle zum Naturköderangeln.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Und hier noch meine Abu 7500 C3


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

so winnis neuste erungenschaft

Eine ABU C4.
von mir in den Sand exportiert  muss gestehn gefällt mir besser als meine C3

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/6474/p1120504pw2.jpg


----------



## romasieu (7. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

und wenn dann die Sonne wieder einmal scheint, braucht man auch diese Sonnenbrille!

Schönen Gruss
Eugen


----------



## angler234 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hallo 

Das ist meine liebste Spinnrute ! 
ABU SMS 100 -3M

Gruss aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Naja vieleicht hab ich auch mal Glück

hier eine schöne neue geflochtene Schnur von Berkley

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8016/firelineberkley12ercd0.th.jpg


----------



## renken.chris (8. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Mitchell 300x


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Tolle Rolle!


----------



## esox_105 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Tolle Rolle!


 

... werden geklaute Bilder auch gezählt? |kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

....oder ist das wohlmøglich, letztlich der preis....#c

aktion ist super....aber doch nicht so|uhoh:


----------



## Rocky Coast (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Habe so viele Sachen von Abu - Mitchell - Berkley, da gibt´s massig Motive. Fange hier mal an mit einer Cap von Mitchell.


----------



## pike1984 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Ich hab den Thread schon vor Tagen gesehn, aber erst heute bemerkt, dass doch was von Pure-Fishing in meinem Zimmer liegt:q. War nämlich zu faul um mir meine Skeletor, eine der beiden Mitchell Ideal, die Excellence Blue, Manchester Match, Pike Extreme eine Rolle mit Fireline oder sonst was, das ich jetz vergessen hab, zu holen:q. Also hier jetzt eine Mitchell FullRunner 4000.#h


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Regenbogenforelle mit BERKLEY Teig und Mitchell Rolle :vik:


(und stren schnur)


----------



## stethojo (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

4x Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shad!

Gruß

stethojo


----------



## Achim K. (9. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

So...dann mach ich da auch mal mit.....
Habe eine Berkley Fireflex.....sehr angenehm zu angeln...

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/141/achim2te8.jpg


----------



## Friedfischschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Spiderwire Stealth in 0.14mm 

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/5821/imgp0208kl1.jpg
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/5821/imgp0208kl1.4bf98c0183.jpg


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (12. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Mitchell Tempest 3000 - feine Rolle:


----------



## Queequeg (12. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Eine Ladung ABU-Ambassadeurs (7000er/6501C-3/7500er und 10000er-Serie)


----------



## sagent (14. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Berkley Cherrywood Spin 270 JS 40


----------



## Case (14. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Die anderen sind halt auf den Rollen.

Case


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine neueste Errungenschaft, eine Abu Revo STX-L, bespult mit 0,18er Stren. Die dazugehörige Skeletor Casting kommt dann nächsten Monat als Bild rein


----------



## Anjolus (18. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

hier meine Abu Garcia Freilaufrolle im Einsatz...

Gruß
Anjolus


----------



## avoelkl (18. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Hier meine neueste Multirolle. Eine Revo STX-L an meiner Rute beim Einsatz diesen Sommer in Schweden. Bespult mit einer 0,17er Streen. Auf jeden Fall eine absolut klasse Rolle die ich zum Schleppen, Jerbaiten usw. verwenden. Wirft alles von 15-80gr.|supergri


----------



## robi_N (19. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Meine Berkley Cherrywood Heavy Feeder! Das ist ne klasse Rute. Damit hab ich sogar schon nen 1m Wels aus dem Rhein gezogen.
Bald gibt es noch ein besseres Foto


----------



## Humungus (23. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Schöner Zander zum Räuchern aus der Doven-Elbe.:vik:


----------



## Fishhook (23. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Abu Garcia Polbrille |supergri #h:g

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/9193/aussensee040807009qh5.jpg

Daniel


----------



## AndreasG (26. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Abu ambassadeur 4601C3.




Gruß
Andreas


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Na, dann will ich hier mal mit nem alten Arbeitstier anfangen. Hat mir viele schöne Hechte beschert.


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

Na dann auch mal hier meine ABU 7000 CL an einer ABU Suveran 12-20lbs und die AVET an der ABU Suveran 25-50 lbs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*

So, da wir gerade am Magazinbasteln sitzen, geben wir bekannt dass die Auslosung des Septembergewinners erfolgt ist und schliessen hiermit den Thread.

Der Gewinner wird im Oktobermagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.

Gleichzeitig gehts weiter mit dem Thread für den Oktobergewinner. Diesmal müsst Ihr was schreiben und keine Fotos einstellen.

Hier gehts zur Oktoberverlosung, klick>>>>>>>


----------

